# gatorbite copper pipe fitting



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Not really, it is more for the pex tubing so that it does not get out of round.
There is no harm if you leave it in.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

The white tubular insert is called a stiffener, and it's used in conjunction with pex pipe. As for using it with copper, I'd been told by a few guys down at my local plumbing supply house that occasionally the gatorbite/sharkbite fittings have leaked when used with a stiffener, so beware.

I've only ever used these type of fittings temporarily but if this is going to be a permanent install then I'd recommend that they be in visible & accessible places in case they leak, if at all possible.


----------



## LowesSuperDude (Jan 18, 2011)

*Using Gatorbites Correctly*

I've had pretty good success with using Gatorbites Removable plumbing components. I have used them in my own home for multiple projects where getting a torch into is impossible or when trying to work on "wet" pipes.

The key thing to remember when using these fittings is the ends of your copper tubing MUST be absolutely polished! Take the time to use a high quality pipe cleaner and use either some plumbers cloth (emory cloth) or a 0000 Steel Wool to really clean the ends. Failure to do so may and usually will result in failure (leaks).

Also DO NOT use the white inserts with any tubing EXCEPT PEX or PVC. They are not needed with copper. Also when inserting copper tubing into the Gatorbite, twist the tubing AND pull back on the tubing to ensure the Gatorbite really locks into the copper. I would also suggest you do this too with PEX or PVC.

The one trick when using PEX or PVC, make sure the tubing is cut squarely just as you would copper tubing. Less chance for leaks.

If the International Space Station approves of the devices for use in zero gravity space (and also no lead solder or flame to make repairs) and has had good success with them, they're fine for your home. Just remember take your time in proper preparation and they'll never leak on you.

Thanks, LowesSuperDude1109 :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Another little thing I do is mark the tubing at 1 inch and check to be sure the mark is out of sight when the fitting is pushed on.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

MikeKy55 said:


> Another little thing I do is mark the tubing at 1 inch and check to be sure the mark is out of sight when the fitting is pushed on.


Definateley do this. One time I thought I pushed really hard, but couldn't get it to go in all the way.
Turned water on-it leaked. Tried again to push hard(awkward position) finally got it to go untill the mark I made.
Haven't had a leak.

I have used these fittings to switch between copper and PEX. I like them for that purpose.
Anything with a gasket scares me, I've heard of people using them for every fitting for a DIY job. I'd never do that, but here and there where nothing else is convenient, I think they are great.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

LowesSuperDude said:


> If the International Space Station approves of the devices for use in zero gravity space (and also no lead solder or flame to make repairs) and has had good success with them, they're fine for your home.


Interesting statement. Any links to that?


----------

